# Deranged Scarecrow



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

My latest mask, let me know what you think, Im pretty happy with it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's quite handsome

Yep, "deranged" is definitely a good descriptor for this guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dig it!


----------



## GidgetFL (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Now you need to make a Dorothy mask..LOL.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is a really awesome mask!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Love the teeth!!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Great mask!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! I think I have that shirt


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. Like the twine stiching , not so sure about the saftey pins thou, but they make a good focus point. I guess when I see saftey pins, I think goth or metal punk not scarecrow.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking mask.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, here is my latest scarecrow


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool masks Allen, I have to say I like the second one much better than the first. It seems creepier to me, but they both look awesome!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

love him.....!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Both masks are awesome.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

both look great. Is that Latex over burlap in the second one?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, latex and burlap. The burlap is washed softened and steamed then impregnated with latex. Im using alot of impregnated fabrics lately in my deranged series, Im loving the textures and looks that Im getting.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

Humm....I may have to try that out. I did a scarecrow mask with burlap and black yarn over an old plastic mask. Looked ok, but not what I wanted....your way may be the way to go


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Allen H said:


> Thanks, here is my latest scarecrow


The pics have been removed


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I just reorganized my Photo bucket...here they are-
Deranged line pictures by stiltbeast - Photobucket thats a link to a gallery of all my DERANGED MASKS.


----------

